# Tin Cup American Whiskey



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Have any of you experienced the beast. If so, what were your impressions? Has Jess Graber created a product in which he might be proud? Is it worth the $35 they are asking for 750ML? Must it be cut with nothing but Rocky Mountain stream water? :icon_scratch:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

I'll preface this by saying I have no idea. I'm not a big drinker and when I do have a cocktail, my go to drink is a Manhattan with bourbon. 

Whiskey and bourbon seems to be in "in" spirits now and hipsters have a fondness and weakness for anything that is under the radar and in. Also, they will pay handsomely for the privilege of talking about how they are sharing in what is in and happening. 

I remember when vodka was in, and then after that tequila. I'm guessing the artisanal whiskey/bourbon fad will go just that way.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Perhaps you are right. I greatly respect your opinion, but was hoping that before seeking admittance to some sort of "in crowd," that I might benefit from the experience of others and if that experience was left wanting, could avoid making the same mistake! LOL. 

Have any of our members actually tried Tin Cup American Whiskey?


----------



## cellochris (Dec 14, 2015)

Sorry Eagle, I have not tried Tin Cup American Whiskey!


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps you are right. I greatly respect your opinion, but was hoping that before seeking admittance to some sort of "in crowd," that I might benefit from the experience of others and if that experience was left wanting, could avoid making the same mistake! LOL.
> 
> Have any of our members actually tried Tin Cup American Whiskey?


Oh and I didn't mean to suggest that you're a hipster. Though some of the retired folks down there may regard anyone who listens to music from the 70's or 80's as hipsters.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Only because they're old enough to think that Frank Sinatra is the latest cool thing. BTW, I greatly respect Sinatra, but still . . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

SG_67 said:


> Oh and I didn't mean to suggest that you're a hipster. Though some of the retired folks down there may regard anyone who listens to music from the 70's or 80's as hipsters.


Uh-Oh! As I read this, I'm sitting here listening to the late, great Chuck Berry singing Maybellene, from our Malt Shop Melodies collection. Would that constitute a defense or simply stand as further confirmation of the original indictment? LOL.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

eagle2250 said:


> Uh-Oh! As I read this, I'm sitting here listening to the late, great Chuck Berry singing Maybellene, from our Malt Shop Melodies collection. Would that constitute a defense or simply stand as further confirmation of the original indictment? LOL.


By southern Florida standards, I'm afraid your a hipster. Better start growing the man bun.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. A hipster, huh?
That just can't be good. The man bun thing is going to be tough...I don't think my hair grows any longer than perhaps half an inch in length! :redface:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ to paraphrase Erasmus, in the land of the bald, the man with 1/2 an inch of hair is king!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL.
Indeed, I have heard it said that "it is good to be king!"


----------

